# Categorize yourself



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Perhaps I give away my age with this debate...but do our tastes evolve as we 'grow up'?  What are your thoughts on these...or feel free to add on some more debated topics!  

SpongeBob or Scooby Doo?

Magnum or House?

Star Search or American Idol?

Dance Fever or Dancing with the Stars?

Six Million Dollar Man, Bionic woman or Terminator?

The Ghost and Mrs. Muir (the movie or the series)?  hahahaha  don't smack me for this one!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I guess it just has to do with peoples tastes, similar to sports teams, people just like certain teams
you sue to root for the home team, now people have certain favorite teams that are not the home team


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Perhaps I give away my age with this debate...but do our tastes evolve as we 'grow up'? What are your thoughts on these...or feel free to add on some more debated topics!
> 
> SpongeBob or Scooby Doo?
> 
> ...


Ok I'll play.
scooby doo
House
neither
dancing with the stars (actually if I had a write-in it would be So You Think You Can Dance).
terminator
the movie.

A mixed bag of selections.
Just sayin....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Scooby Doo

Magnum

Star Search 

Neither
Bionic Woman (ORIGINAL SERIES, not the remake.

The Ghost and Mrs. Muir (the movie or the series)?  Both!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

There was a remake to Bionic Woman    How'd I miss that?  Along that vein I should say Battlestar Gallactica (the original or the new one)?  
Probably not wise to post on a public forum that I used to have a Dirk Benedict (Starbuck) notebook in school


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mamiller said:


> There was a remake to Bionic Woman  How'd I miss that? Along that vein I should say Battlestar Gallactica (the original or the new one)?
> Probably not wise to post on a public forum that I used to have a Dirk Benedict (Starbuck) notebook in school


Yeah, a couple of years ago. Only lasted a couple of episodes.

Oh, and BSG original please. And don't worry, I had a HUGE crush on Dirk Benedict during BSG and A-team.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice avatar, Scarlet    My turtoise lost


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

SpongeBob

House (this one was really a toss up)

Star Search

Dancing with the Stars

Bionic woman


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

You did invite new categories, right? 

SpongeBob or Scooby Doo? Spongey Doo

_Magnum or House?_ Beer Barn

_Star Search or American Idol?_ Throw me the whip and I'll throw you the idol!! Indiana Jones, of course

_Dance Fever or Dancing with the Stars?_ Feverish Dancer

_Six Million Dollar Man, Bionic woman or Terminator?_ Six Dollar Man

_The Ghost and Mrs. Muir (the movie or the series)? _ I'm the butler... I did it. Wait, did Mrs. Muir have a buttery to be butlered?

[/quote]


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

SpongeBob or Scooby Doo?_ *Scooby Dooby-Doo... Where are you? We've got some work to do now!*_
Magnum or House? *Loved Magnum...my "Mum" was crazy about him! But I also love House!*

Star Search or American Idol?*I am more an "America's Got Talent" kinda girl... do not remember Star Search really *

Dance Fever or Dancing with the Stars?*Not so much into watching people dance... I love dancing... guess I am more into "Ellen's" style dancing. *

Six Million Dollar Man, Bionic woman or Terminator?
*Bionic Woman & Six Million Dollar Man & CHIPS too!*
The Ghost and Mrs. Muir (the movie or the series)? hahahaha don't smack me for this one!*Huh? Did you say "The Munsters" or "Addams Family"?*
*I like this thread I am learning lots about my KB friends! *


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

mamiller said:


> SpongeBob or Scooby Doo?
> Magnum or House?
> Star Search or American Idol?
> Dance Fever or Dancing with the Stars?
> ...


Scooby! Pre-Scrappy-crappy-do
Magnum. 
Neither
Neither, Solid Gold FTW
$6million man.
Ghost & Mrs Muir the tv show!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Scooby Doo (but I like Scrappy)
House
Neither
Neither
None
Movie


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

_SpongeBob or Scooby Doo?_ Don't like either one.

_Magnum or House?_ Magnum.  (Never watched _House_, so I can't say.)

_Star Search or American Idol?_ Never watched either.

_Dance Fever or Dancing with the Stars?_ Never watched either.

_Six Million Dollar Man, Bionic woman or Terminator?_ Bionic woman, but just barely. I think I only watched one or two episodes of each.

_The Ghost and Mrs. Muir (the movie or the series)? _ The series. (There was a movie??)

Now, if you had categories that didn't involve TV.... milk chocolate or dark? worrier or laid back? work to live or live to work?

There was a thread somewhere recently about "shows you can't live without", or something like that. I realized that I had never _heard_ of the first thirty or so that were mentioned, and quietly tiptoed out of the thread.... not a thing to add there!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Movie is black and white and VERY atmospheric. Serious movie, not comedic like the series. And INCREDIBLE ending.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

SpongeBob or Scooby Doo? Neither--But *Bugs Bunny, Foghorn Leghorn, or Peppy LePew *will do nicely, thank you. Sylvester and Tweety in a pinch. Though I did watch Scooby Doo avidly as a kid.

Magnum or House? Neither. *Ironsides*, please.

Star Search or American Idol? *No thanks*.

Dance Fever or Dancing with the Stars? *No thanks*.

Six Million Dollar Man, Bionic woman or Terminator? *Yes*, please.

The Ghost and Mrs. Muir (the movie or the series)? I dimly remember the series. Never seen the movie. I'd actually prefer to say *"The Prisoner"--Patrick McGoohan version*, not the abomination recently shown on AMC.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Bugs BUNNY

House... my kids say he is like me

more better things on tv than these

  ''      ''        ''      ''  ''    ''    ''

6 Millon $man

Series


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Movie is black and white and VERY atmospheric. Serious movie, not comedic like the series. And INCREDIBLE ending.


Oh the ORIGINAL one, with Rex Harrison -- yes, that was good. I thought maybe there had been some horrid remake. (Hmmm, that's redundant.)


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hooded Claw! _ Ironsides! _  

In a six degrees of separation kind of way, I had a tie to Ironsides. I LOVED LOVED LOVED the Greatest American Hero. And William Katt, the greatest american hero was actually the son of the secretary on Ironside. How's that for remote? 

oh now you've gone and done it. The song is in my head..."Believe it or not, I'm walking on air...."


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You know I really liked the Greatest American Hero too.
I used to call it the Mr. Bill show because of the character that Robert Culp (Bill Maxwell) played.
Was the  relationship to the secretary of Perry Mason - Delia? played by Barbara Hale.
Ironside had a young policewoman Eve whitfield (something like that) played by Barbara Anderson?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Yep, Mr. Geoff, Barbara Hale was the Greatest American Hero's mom.  She actually played his mother once on the show.
I used to love Robert Culp in that.  Always quoting "the little green people"  

Little known trivia, but I remember the character's name was Ralph Hinkley, and because the guy who shot Ronald Reagan was named Hinkley, his character was then referred to as "Mr. H"


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

SpongeBob or Scooby Doo? Fat Albert

Magnum or House? Never seen either. How about Dexter?

Star Search or American Idol? Never seen either of these either. How about The Midnight Special.

Dance Fever or Dancing with the Stars? How about Soul Train.

Six Million Dollar Man, Bionic woman or Terminator? Terminators were cool, but I liked Aliens better.

The Ghost and Mrs. Muir (the movie or the series)? Never even heard of them. Nothing to compare to.

[/quote]


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Hooded Claw! _ Ironsides! _
> 
> In a six degrees of separation kind of way, I had a tie to Ironsides. I LOVED LOVED LOVED the Greatest American Hero. And William Katt, the greatest american hero was actually the son of the secretary on Ironside. How's that for remote?
> 
> oh now you've gone and done it. The song is in my head..."Believe it or not, I'm walking on air...."


GEE THANKS Ms. Maureen! I did NOT have it in my head until NOW!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Hooded Claw! _ Ironsides! _
> 
> In a six degrees of separation kind of way, I had a tie to Ironsides. I LOVED LOVED LOVED the Greatest American Hero. And William Katt, the greatest american hero was actually the son of the secretary on Ironside. How's that for remote?
> 
> oh now you've gone and done it. The song is in my head..."Believe it or not, I'm walking on air...."


I was quite a fan of Ironside, (I used a plural by mistake in my original post), I loved his logical, get-the-facts approach to everything. I bought the first couple of seasons on DVD when they were released in the US, and went to the trouble of getting the next couple of seasons from Australia<!> when they stopped releasing them here (oddly, it was cheaper to buy those later seasons, including shipping, from Australia than to buy the first couple of seasons here in the US).

_"Chili happens to contain every food element needed to support life."_ --Chief Robert T. Ironside

While flipping around cable the other night, I stumbled upon an episode of "Greatest American Hero" and watched about five minutes of it myself. Didn't get to hear that theme song, though I remember it! And I WILL NOT let it echo around in my head! WILL NOT! WILL NOT!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Scooby Doo
Magnum
Star Search 
Dancing with the Stars
Terminator 
The Ghost and Mrs Muir ~ series


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

scooby doo
house
neither
neither
terminator
say what...? must refer to google.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Believe it or not, I'm walking on air
I never thought I could feel so free-ee-ee
Flying away on a wing and a prayer
Who could it be?
Believe it or not, it's just meeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

curse you, BTackitt!!!!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> curse you, BTackitt!!!!!!


  I loved that show!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

mamiller said:


> or feel free to add on some more debated topics!


There's always the age-old debate among geeky Star Trek fans of "Kirk or Picard?" And young whippersnappers might want to add praise of the merits of Janeway. I'm firmly in favor of Captain Kirk, myself.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Kirk.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Kirk.  

After all, who else can negotiate a price on a hotel like him?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Kirk.
> After all, who else can negotiate a price on a hotel like him?


Yes, unfortunately though for Travel Agents... who needs them anymore... I wanted to be a travel agent starting at about third grade when I checked out all of the United States "A Picturebook to Remember Her By" books from the library (I think that was the name...) Guess I would have had a hard time keeping a job, with the way things are now.

Oh... OT: Kirk!
And what about Brady Bunch? Did we mention _that_ generation?


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> There's always the age-old debate among geeky Star Trek fans of "Kirk or Picard?" And young whippersnappers might want to add praise of the merits of Janeway. I'm firmly in favor of Captain Kirk, myself.


*Captain Kirk*


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> And what about Brady Bunch? Did we mention _that_ generation?


The BB series. Never the movies.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> The BB series. Never the movies.


Me too! faves were Hawaii vacation and Grand Canyon vacation!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Me too! faves were Hawaii vacation and Grand Canyon vacation!


My God...to this day I'm still scared of the tarantula in the Hawaii vacation!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> There's always the age-old debate among geeky Star Trek fans of "Kirk or Picard?" And young whippersnappers might want to add praise of the merits of Janeway. I'm firmly in favor of Captain Kirk, myself.


I bought the entire Star Trek seires when they came out on vhs and played them into the ground...I have since replaced them with the cd versions, simple stories easy for me to grasp their meanings...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> I bought the entire Star Trek seires when they came out on vhs and played them into the ground...I have since replaced them with the cd versions, simple stories easy for me to grasp their meanings...


Kirk: "It's a song, you green-blooded...Vulcan. You sing it. The words aren't important. What's important is that you have a good time singing it."

hahahaha....it's still good to this day!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> There's always the age-old debate among geeky Star Trek fans of "Kirk or Picard?" And young whippersnappers might want to add praise of the merits of Janeway. I'm firmly in favor of Captain Kirk, myself.


Picard.

And I'm no young whippersnapper, but I confess to spending about an hour once trying to copy the way Janeway pinned her hair up. Couldn't figure it out, darn it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> And I'm no young whippersnapper, but I confess to spending about an hour once trying to copy the way Janeway pinned her hair up. Couldn't figure it out, darn it.


I'm glad I wasn't the only one trying to replicate that hairdo....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

So did you succeed?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> So did you succeed?


Nope.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

_*Captain James T. Kirk*_


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

ummmm ... 

how about Kirk, Picard, Janeway and Cisco but not Archer .... and I'm completely undecided about new and improved Star Trek: 90210....


(Big ole Trekkie from way back)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> ummmm ...
> 
> how about Kirk, Picard, Janeway and Cisco but not Archer .... and I'm completely undecided about new and improved Star Trek: 90210....
> 
> (Big ole Trekkie from way back)


It's spelled Sisko, not Cisco....(that is if you mean DS9).


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> ummmm ...
> 
> how about Kirk, Picard, Janeway and Cisco but not Archer .... and I'm completely undecided about new and improved Star Trek: 90210....
> 
> (Big ole Trekkie from way back)


I actually enjoyed "Enterprise" (yeah, I was the one!), but Archer had completely slipped my mind. Never watched much DS9, so I wasn't sure what Sisko's name was till reminded!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> It's spelled Sisko, not Cisco....(that is if you mean DS9).


Ooopsies.

Router manufacturers ... Starfleet Officers ... its all relative.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

How about Captain Pike?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Beep ... beep ... beep .... beep .... beep ... aliens with big heads ... beep ... beep .... beep ... beep ...


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

*SpongeBob or Scooby Doo?*
Has to be..... Mighty Mouse  Spongebod scares me, Scooby Doo's theme song still runs through my head
*Magnum or House?*
I was totally in love with Magnum, but I was always in love with somebody
*Star Search or American Idol?*Never watched either one of those, but I did love American Bandstand when I was just a wee babe
*Dance Fever or Dancing with the Stars?*I didn't watch them either, but I like the movie _Dirty Dancing_... mmmmmmm, hmmmmmm
*Six Million Dollar Man, Bionic woman or Terminator?*
"I'll be back!" Loved Arnie in everything he did even _Conan, the Barbarian_ Female heroine? Xena, Warrior Princess of course. I always wanted to do that trick with all the handstands and the pressure point thing? Priceless!
*The Ghost and Mrs. Muir (the movie or the series)? * I love ghost stories and stories about the rugged east coast. Wouldn't mind having a ghost like that or a house like that one either. I liked the movie and the series.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Rest in peace, Mr. Culp.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Scooby Doo (I wanted to be like Daphne, but I knew I was a Velma <g>)
House (But I loved Magnum!)
Neither
Neither
All!
I loved The Ghost and Mrs. Muir!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Rest in peace, Mr. Culp.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SpongeBob or Scooby Doo?  don't remember watching many cartoons, but if they did they were way before Scooby Doo    neither

Magnum or House? both

Star Search or American Idol? never watched Star Search, so, AI

Dance Fever or Dancing with the Stars? never watched Dance Fever, so DWTS

Six Million Dollar Man, Bionic woman or Terminator?  all of them

The Ghost and Mrs. Muir (the movie or the series)?  both

Betsy (who has much liked being placed in a category)


----------

